# PRE FISHIN 7LBers found! 23Jun



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Caught this on a Matrix Shad Ultraviolet 
No croakers or shrimp where harmed while landing this PENSACOLA GATOR see yall at the Capt. Meeting


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Congrats LIM. You're getting it done out there.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

My Main Man T-Res

Its goin to a FUN WEEKEND BROTHA


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a nice trout. Great length and decent build, you'd be a bit disappointed with him on a scale though.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

John B. said:


> That's a nice trout. Great length and decent build, you'd be a bit disappointed with him on a scale though.


You sound like a snooty trout breeder lol, that's a noice feesh!!!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Small hands make shit look big. Nice speck either way.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

sure said:


> You sound like a snooty trout breeder lol, that's a noice feesh!!!


Just being real.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great fish Josh! Glad she went free too!

Quit being a hater John! LOL!!!! I do agree though. Always the upset when the fish hits the scale, especially a mid summer trout


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Great fish Josh! Glad she went free too!
> 
> Quit being a hater John! LOL!!!! I do agree though. Always the upset when the fish hits the scale, especially a mid summer trout


Yep. She would be a pig in April.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

John B.

Is correct I was disappointed it wasn't the 10lber that was swimming next to her.... i mean him this was only the male lol


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> John B.
> 
> Is correct I was disappointed it wasn't the 10lber that was swimming next to her.... i mean him this was only the male lol


If you had been using live bait instead of matrix shad she may have bit! 

Shots fired...


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Good luck limit


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I have the prototype Croaker X, Matrix Shad ready to get wet for the first time come this weekend #shot hahaha


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> I have the prototype Croaker X, Matrix Shad ready to get wet for the first time come this weekend hahaha


You have my curiosity...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

It has taken years to develop but finally a croaker lure that some may find alot like a shell cracker or blue gill soft bait that many bass anglers use for bedding Large Mouth


----------



## grumpy old man (Dec 20, 2009)

nice fish! but illl bet a bunch of shrimp, croakers and pinfish died getting that trout that big.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

You forgot to mention mullet and rat reds hahaha


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd be happier then a pig in poo!!! hahaha nice going Josh!


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Beautiful fish man. Keep it up, I enjoy seeing a new post from you, it is always guaranteed to have good reads and great pics.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Just unloaded a truck full of white bottles. For crab pot markers 

sent from somewhere your not


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> It has taken years to develop but finally a croaker lure that some may find alot like a shell cracker or blue gill soft bait that many bass anglers use for bedding Large Mouth


OK, where is the pics of said lure!!! Come on man, don't tease!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Im pumped up fellas!!!! See yall at the weigh in


----------



## Hullbilly (Jun 15, 2016)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Caught this on a Matrix Shad Ultraviolet
> No croakers or shrimp where harmed while landing this PENSACOLA GATOR see yall at the Capt. Meeting


That's a stud!:thumbsup:


----------



## H-MANEOD (Jan 15, 2015)

I love the matrix, I just need to catch bigger spec's. Think I might need to move to deeper water here in Ft Walton area.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

H-MANEOD said:


> I love the matrix, I just need to catch bigger spec's. Think I might need to move to deeper water here in Ft Walton area.


Here is a tip from my point of view

Deep water can still be shallow 

75% of all my big Specks come out of 3ft of water all year long.... mid winter to mid summer they're shallow 

Can u get them deep absolutely I've jigged them up from 15ft.... but only 25% of my bigger specks have come from that method.... 24"+ range


----------



## H-MANEOD (Jan 15, 2015)

What kind of retrieve do you do? I mostly do a slow straight reel with a few jerks of the rod tip. If I jig off the bottom, I get to much grass. I posted my yesterdays catch in the kayak report. All on matrix.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok I'm Old and slow what the hell is 7LBers ????


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

"7lber" is a 7 lb. fish....I don't think he found it again based on the tournament results.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

barefoot said:


> "7lber" is a 7 lb. fish....I don't think he found it again based on the tournament results.


I sure didn't...

But I did win 1st day Biggest Inshore Slam Calcutta!!!! See yall at the winners ceremony


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

H-MANEOD said:


> What kind of retrieve do you do? I mostly do a slow straight reel with a few jerks of the rod tip. If I jig off the bottom, I get to much grass. I posted my yesterdays catch in the kayak report. All on matrix.


No right or wrong way 

Let the fish answer that question for you. I ask them everyday. 

For the most part I use it like a jig. 2 pops pause pop pause repeat

When I hang the grass I pop vigorously to shake the grass off the hook.... but 90% of the time I dont swim it.... if I want to use a suspended approach, mid water column I turn to Rapala


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> I sure didn't...
> 
> But I did win 1st day Biggest Inshore Slam Calcutta!!!! See yall at the winners ceremony


 That's cool!
I didn't see that on their website.


----------

